# Gialli e veleni sui rigori. Milan indispettito, interviene.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2021)

Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



Ma sì, infatti. Lasciamo perdere la politica sportiva e pensiamo ai BLM...


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



Siamo l'unica società che non alza mai la voce e difatti i risultati si vedono.. da possibile rosso da ultimo uomo per fallo su leao ad ammonizione a leao per simulazione. cartellini assurdi(calabria).. e sicuramente Calabria verà ammonito e salterà l'atalanta


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



l'anno scorso commisso alzò la voce dopo essere stato derubato conto la juve. la partita dopo era fiorentina milan ed alla fiorentina è stato dato un rigore inesistente sul contato romagnoli cutrone.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".


Maldini e Massara si occupano di mercato, chi deve alzare la voce in questi casi e prendere una posizione forte è presidente e AD. Ah giusto, abbiamo Tutanskaron e Gazidis.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori,* il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento.* Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



quando? in che modo? non ho capito


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Maldini e Massara si occupano di mercato, chi deve alzare la voce in questi casi e prendere una posizione forte è presidente e AD. Ah giusto, abbiamo Tutanskaron e Gazidis.



se parla gazidis gli ridono in faccia non scherziamo. l'unico che ha personalità e presenza da vendere per parlare di queste cose è paolo.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



Vabbè non si chiedono crociate..ma una ferma e netta presa di posizione si..me ne frego se le altre tifoserie a cui consiglio una visita oculistica dicono che ci hanno regalato i rigori..io vedo che ci hanno regalato ammonizioni..non prende tanto tempo far partire un comunicato stampa in cui si dice che l'ac milan 7 Champions League che ha dato lustro all italia nel mondo non è stata per niente contenta della condotta arbitrale dell arbitro maresca e che è persona non gradita


----------



## Swaitak (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



non si capisce se stiano agendo o no, se aspettiamo Scaloni..


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



Milan-Toro credo sia la sintesi perfetta di come il milan conti zero a livello politico, come dia fastidio al sistema e come vogliono a tutti i costi fermarci.

Quello che è successo in campo lo sappiamo tutti e non devo certo rievocarlo.

Il giorno dopo la stampa che fa?
Interpreta la realtà dei fatti in modo tutto suo. La gazzetta addirittura vede netto il rigore per il toro e inesistente il nostro.
Della serie : come alterare la realtà.
E nei tifosi aleggia cosi la notizia che il milan sia stato aiutato e abbia rubato la partita.

Su sky addirittura nemmeno parlano degli episodi, del resto perchè fare chiarezza se il dubbio si è ormai insinuato??


Poi però vai a leggere la rassegna stampa sponda toro e leggi che il torino ha perso causa manifesta inferiorità.
Come riassumere meglio che la partita nemmeno c'è stata e che c'è nulla a cui attaccarsi?
MANIFESTA INFERIORITA'.

No, qualcosa decisamente non torna.
Chi di dovere si faccia sentire lasciando per un attimo problemi come razzismo, maschilismo, buco dell'ozono e amenità varie.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio far notare che quelli che oggi dicono che il rigore su diaz non ci fosse sono gli stessi che asserivano che il rigore su pussetto in udinese-milan ci fosse.

Stessa o quasi dinamica : romagnoli tocca nettamente la palla che sfugge dal controllo del giocatore dell'udinese e scorre addirittura verso la linea di fondo campo.
Romagnoli però tocca Pussetto, danno arrecato e conseguente rigore.

Diaz punta Belotti e sposta palla col sinistro per puntare verso l'interno dell'area.
Belotti allunga il piede per toccare la palla e forse un pò pure la tocca ma con la coscia e la gamba atterra diaz.
Danno arrecato. Il nostro giocatore cade ed è impossibilitato a continuare l'azione.
Rigore solare.


Ma per i venduti giornalai il rigore per l'udinese c'era, il nostro no.
Sono FANTASTICI.

Gazzetta su udinese-milan , rigore su pussetto :
al 2’ della ripresa quando Romagnoli irruente su Pussetto tocca sì il pallone ma va anche sull’avversario causando il rigore per i friulani.

Gazzetta su milan-toro, rigore su diaz :
Al 32’ il primo caso col contatto Belotti-Brahim Diaz. Maresca lascia giocare valutando il tocco di Belotti sul pallone, ma qui il Var Guida lo manda al monitor. Segue una lunga review in cui, nonostante il rossonero sembri già in caduta probabilmente sbilanciato dal contrasto con Verdi all’ingresso in area, giudica determinante la gamba aperta di Belotti al momento del contatto tra i due, lasciando molti dubbi anche sull’intervento Var.


----------



## capitano4 (11 Gennaio 2021)

La gestione cartellini nei nostri confronti è assurda, io non dimentico quel poverino di bennacer, ammonito ad ogni respiro


----------



## Davidoff (11 Gennaio 2021)

Da una parte è anche divertente come quei falliti dei cugini e i ladri si attacchino ai rigori per giustificare la nostra posizione in classifica e raccontarsi che siamo una squadra di scappati di casa, dall'altra è ora di intervenire per smontare ste ****ate. Ammonizioni gratuite come l'altra sera non penso di averle mai viste, quella di Leao una vera comica. Tonali preso a calci causa un rigore? Pure? Gazidis la smettesse con razzismo, lbgt e femminismo e si mettesse a fare l'AD, o forse non lo sa che in questa ridicola Italia il Milan è una minoranza da tutelare?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2021)

Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.

Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.






Io mi chiedo come ci siano milanisti che apprezzano questo schifoso e che addirittura lo reputino un grande giocatore.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



E la cosa clamorosa è che una tifoseria in particolare, perdente, rancorosa e ossessionata, si diverte a dire che rubiamo e ci regalano rigori a profusione.
Indizio: sono grandi amanti del caffè


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Gennaio 2021)

Esattamente in che modo avremmo risposto?Attraverso quali canali?Io non trovo niente a riguardo.Comunque questo è niente,il peggio è in divenire,faranno tutto e il contrario di tutto non solo per estrometterci dalla corsa al titolo(quello deve andare a torino)ma se possono ci faranno restare pure fuori dalla Champions(quindi occhio agli aiuti pro Roma e pro Atalanta,squadre del sistema ovino,a cui fa comodo averle in Champions,in modo tale da giustificare 8 mln per un Muratore qualunque.)


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia che lurido.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque i rigori c'erano tutti , ma e comprensibile ( non giusta) la reazione , anche noi staremo a parlare se davano tutti questi rigori alla Juve, o come abbiamo reagito a tutti quei rigori dati alla Lazio


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Da una parte è anche divertente come quei falliti dei cugini e i ladri si attacchino ai rigori per giustificare la nostra posizione in classifica e raccontarsi che siamo una squadra di scappati di casa, dall'altra è ora di intervenire per smontare ste ****ate. Ammonizioni gratuite come l'altra sera non penso di averle mai viste, quella di Leao una vera comica. Tonali preso a calci causa un rigore? Pure? Gazidis la smettesse con razzismo, lbgt e femminismo e si mettesse a fare l'AD, o forse non lo sa che in questa ridicola Italia il Milan è una minoranza da tutelare?



Lasciali fare, se le cose vanno per il verso giusto (pareggio tra gobbi e melme domenica e nostra vittoria a Cagliari) inizio a sfregarmi le mani.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



È un classico di Dybala, che ti fa veramente venir voglia di romperglieli tutti è due.

Caso analogo l'altro compare Chiesa.
Il fallo c'è stato ma se si rialzava magari il gioco continuava e la var non interveniva,invece è rimasto a terra tutto il tempo che serviva per farlo espellere, fetente.


----------



## Zenos (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



E mi venite anche a dire che non c'è un sistema che permette tutto questo. Ma fatemi il piacere!


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo i sette gialli contro il Toro e il veleno sui rigori, il Milan, indispettito, per la prima volta ha affrontato l'argomento. Il Milan fino ad ora non si era mai occupato di politica sportiva. Gazidis se ne era tenuto a distanza. Maldini e Pioli non hanno mai alzato polveroni e polemiche. E negli uffici di Scaroni arrivano messaggi via social:"Bisognerà lasciare la tribuna e giocare anche questo tipo di partite".



Quando l' anno scorso mi incacchiavo, a fronte di evidenti torti arbitrali, con la società perché non prendeva posizione sui torti arbitrali era anche per questo. Gazidis oltre a parlare dei suoi cavalli di battiglia dovrebbe cominciare a battere i pugni, sempre ne sia capace.


----------



## Route66 (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



Per la serie ....se "lady Dybala" avesse giocato tutte le partite di campionato la giuve avrebbe almeno 7/8 rigori in più....


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo di un sondaggio social da parte di Sportmediaset che invita gli utenti a votare se i "tanti" rigori per noi sono frutto di:

1. Fortuna
2. Merito

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Gennaio 2021)

Che poi a parte il rigore contro la Roma (che era seguito ad una porcheria totale contro di noi), e il secondo contro la Fiorentina (generoso), gli altri erano tutti indiscutibili.
Chi si lamenta in pratica chiede che il Milan venga fermato dall'arbitro di turno, e col var è più difficile, vedete Maresca, che però ha potuto ampiamente compensare con i cartellini gialli.
Un po' come contro il Benevento, con tonali buttato fuori con la Juve in vista per un semplice calcio...


----------



## Davidoff (11 Gennaio 2021)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Leggo di un sondaggio social da parte di Sportmediaset che invita gli utenti a votare se i "tanti" rigori per noi sono frutto di:
> 
> 1. Fortuna
> 2. Merito
> ...



Ho la vaga impressione che sondaggi simili riguardanti le limpide vittorie della Rubentus non siano mai stati effettuati. La cosa incredibile, a ripensarci ora, è che abbiamo avuto bisogno di un Berlusconi per pareggiare le cose a livello mediatico, da quando non c'è più lui contiamo meno dell'Udinese.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che poi a parte il rigore contro la Roma (che era seguito ad una porcheria totale contro di noi), e il secondo contro la Fiorentina (generoso), gli altri erano tutti indiscutibili.
> Chi si lamenta in pratica chiede che il Milan venga fermato dall'arbitro di turno, e col var è più difficile, vedete Maresca, che però ha potuto ampiamente compensare con i cartellini gialli
> Un po' come contro il Benevento, con tonali buttato fuori con la Juve in vista per un semplice calcio...



Esatto, si chiede di non applicare le regole solo per danneggiarci.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ho appena visto un video che riassume tutti i rigori che abbiamo avuto a favore, anche in Europa.
C'è poco da discutere a parte il rigore con la Roma, ma sappiamo tutti cosa ci avevano fischiato contro pochi minuti prima. 

Si sente il rumore dei nemici, devo dire che é anche bello sentirlo 

Non sanno come placarci, spesso vinciamo le partite anche al netto di arbitraggi osceni e siamo stati anche penalizzati per me. 
Mancati rossi a Lovato e Bentancur gli episodi piú clamorosi.


----------



## Raryof (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



Questo ogni 2 mesi ha la febbre, ne ha sempre una (ce l'ho al fanta purtroppo).
Per me ha l'aids oltre ad essere androgino e quindi comprensibilmente portato a fare la kekka in queste situazioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, si chiede di non applicare le regole solo per danneggiarci.



Che poi statisticamente è difficile che su 11 rigori, nemmeno 1 ci fosse. Secondo interisti e simili siamo peggio della Juve del '98 
Inoltre in molti la menano su quanto fossero decisivi i rigori dati: a conti fatti abbiamo sbloccato il risultato su rigore solo contro Crotone, Sampdoria e Benevento, e in nessuna partita il rigore è stato il gol decisivo per la vittoria.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



Da milanista, Dybala lo apprezzo e lo reputo perfetto come sacco da boxe!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che poi statisticamente è difficile che su 11 rigori, nemmeno 1 ci fosse. Secondo interisti e simili siamo peggio della Juve del '98
> Inoltre in molti la menano su quanto fossero decisivi i rigori dati: a conti fatti abbiamo sbloccato il risultato su rigore solo contro Crotone, Sampdoria e Benevento, e in nessuna partita il rigore è stato il gol decisivo per la vittoria.



Su 11 rigori non ce n’erano due, con Roma (però ne ricevemmo uno contro parimenti inesistente) e Fiorentina, quindi che rompono a fare?

Ma poi di che stiamo parlando? Col Toro i blog del Toro parlano di manifesta superiorità del Milan e non contestano né il rigore dato a noi (come potrebbero, quando ne ricevemmo uno contro identico ad Udine?) né quello giustamente non dato su Tonali.

Per gli indaisti invece abbiamo rubato col Toro.

Ma del resto parliamo di una tifoseria che i più grandi trionfi li ha ottenuto con doping e Rolex (vedere mia firma) e che ha edificato il ciclo post-Calciopoli su una prescrizione (e tralasciamo, davvero, la CL del 2010, la più pilotata mai vista, solo nelle semifinali del 2009 tra Chelsea e Barca si è visto qualcosa di simile a quanto successo con gli indaisti con la Dynamo Kiev ai gironi e poi agli ottavi e alle semifinali).

Gente così va solo esposta pubblicamente come un fenomeno da baraccone tipo i Freaks dell’omonimo film di Tod Browning.


----------



## sampapot (11 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leao ammonito per una simulazione (?) a centrocampo.
> 
> Dybala ieri si è esibito nel solito carpiato rovesciato e non è successo nulla.
> 
> ...



se il "fallo" di Leao era da giallo (secondo maresca...appositamente minuscolo), questo è da rosso diretto!!


----------



## kipstar (11 Gennaio 2021)

per me non succederà nulla....non dico che sia giusto o sbagliato ma vedendo lo storico credo che gli atteggiamenti non cambieranno.
E' vero ci sono state 7 (!!!) ammonizioni l'ultima partita....abbastanza discutibili alcune ed altre gratuite (leao) ma questo non credo influenzerà l'attuale linea. Al momento.

imho.


----------



## Manue (11 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lasciali fare, se le cose vanno per il verso giusto (pareggio tra gobbi e melme domenica e nostra vittoria a Cagliari) inizio a sfregarmi le mani.



Ma è prestissimo... veramente presto... troppo presto.


----------



## Gamma (11 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È un classico di Dybala, che ti fa veramente venir voglia di romperglieli tutti è due.
> 
> Caso analogo l'altro compare Chiesa.
> Il fallo c'è stato ma se si rialzava magari il gioco continuava e la var non interveniva,invece è rimasto a terra tutto il tempo che serviva per farlo espellere, fetente.



Con il Var che interviene a richiesta, dopo minuti.

La simulazione di Dybala imbarazzante, sottolineerei anche un altro aspetto:
Leao si alza, non dice "A" e viene ammonito;
Dybala urla come se lo avessero accoltellato, poi rimane a terra sbracciando.

A mio avviso il fulcro delle simulazioni dovrebbe essere proprio la lamentela del giocatore, perché non puoi ammonire chi sta zitto, magari caduto a terra per evitare un contatto pericoloso(come Leao) o semplicemente perché inciampato.

Purtroppo una buonissima parte dei tifosi criticoni che riducono la nostra prima posizione ai rigori non guardano le partite, semplicemente guardano i tabellini a fine partita e vedono "Kessie/Ibrahimovic (R)" e danno aria alla bocca.
Ammonizioni inesistenti, rossi(contro) non dati, rigori scandalosi dati agli avversari(magari anche parati da Gigio) non sono sotto gli occhi di tutti e quei pochi non milanisti che sono a conoscenza di tutto questo sono interisti e juventini che negano l'evidenza perché hanno bisogno degli alibi più assurdi del mondo per giustificare il fatto che "la nostra squadra di scarpari scappati di casa" è sopra la loro, fatta di acquisti da 80 milioni di euro, allenatori da 12 milioni o giocatori da 30 milioni di stipendio, nonostante sfavori arbitrali.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Con il Var che interviene a richiesta, dopo minuti.
> 
> La simulazione di Dybala imbarazzante, sottolineerei anche un altro aspetto:
> Leao si alza, non dice "A" e viene ammonito;
> ...



Infatti chiesino aspetta rontolante 1/2 ora a terra, dimenandosi come un ossesso, quando poi espellono il giocatore si rialza come nulla fosse sucesso....Chiesa e Dybala non sono nuovi a queste tipi di comportamento.

La Juve per certi versi ricalca molto ll nostro modo di essere italiani, arroganti ,presuntuosi,direi anche irridenti delle regole.

Questo a partire dalla società,proseguendo con i giocatori e per chiudere con i tifosi ,con cui si tocca l'apice di quanto detto sopra.

Sono 30 anni che non ragiono con un juventino di calcio, nulla è cambiato con il tempo ,l ignoranza è stata trasmessa dai nonni ai padri e dai padri ai figli.

Spero che l'Inter vinca con un rigore inesistente all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

alimentare questi topic significa "scusarsi" e giustificarsi per favori ricevuti.

certi argomenti vanno assolutamente snobbati ora come ora da noi tifosi....... la società invece dovrebbe farsi sentire con la gazzetta dello sport.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Gennaio 2021)

Che poi sorbirsi le prediche da chi ha come motto "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" è ridicolo. I cugini invece si attaccano a questo per non ammazzarsi, vista la differenza di investimento per mettere su le due squadre e il loro gondottiero che guadagna 6 volte Pioli.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Gennaio 2021)

Giallo scandaloso concesso a Leao. Chi ha giocato a calcio sa che a questa velocità anche se il difensore non ti tocca, sei costretto a saltare per evitare un contrasto pericolosissimo. Ma noi milanisti conosciamo bene Maresca , ricordatevi il rigore non dato a Suso a Roma contro i gialorossi. Mi sembra che in questa partita si scordasse di daree un secondo giallo a Pellegrini.

Ovviamente a noi ci danno giallo su gialoi ( già l'anno scorso Bennacer prendeva ammonizioni assurdi). Invece Bentancur che fa degli interventi criminali non è mai nel mirino. Senza dimenticare ieri il rosso netto non dato a pippone Bonucci per un fallo su Caputo ( chiara occasione da gol).

Always the same old story con sti qua. Non mi meraviglio del tutto , una società che dopo la morte orrenda dei suoi tifosi festeggia all'aeroporto una copp deia campioni come se non fosse nulla, è una società senza dignità


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa è questa storia del sondaggio di sport mediaset?
Ragazzi qua davvero bisogna fare qualcosa. 
Io mi sento offeso come sportivo ,prima che come milanista.
Sono schifato.
Schifato.

Mai mai ricordo qualcosa del genere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Leggo di un sondaggio social da parte di Sportmediaset che invita gli utenti a votare se i "tanti" rigori per noi sono frutto di:
> 
> 1. Fortuna
> 2. Merito
> ...



letto adesso ahahah qui siamo oltre il ridicolo,ma del resto,che vuoi aspettarti dal terzo mondo dell'europa,ossia l'italia??


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è questa storia del sondaggio di sport mediaset?
> Ragazzi qua davvero bisogna fare qualcosa.
> Io mi sento offeso come sportivo ,prima che come milanista.
> Sono schifato.
> ...



concordo,devono assolutamente fare qualcosa. va bene mantenere un certo aplomb,ma quando basta basta. hanno davvero rotto il cazo


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> letto adesso ahahah qui siamo oltre il ridicolo,ma del resto,che vuoi aspettarti dal terzo mondo dell'europa,ossia l'italia??



La società, sempre nel rispetto dei ruoli e dei modi, deve farsi sentire.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è questa storia del sondaggio di sport mediaset?
> Ragazzi qua davvero bisogna fare qualcosa.
> Io mi sento offeso come sportivo ,prima che come milanista.
> Sono schifato.
> ...



Ed è solo l'inizio del processo amico mio . La piovra è potente e le sue ramificazioni sono vastissime, sono ovunque....


----------

